# Crawford County 8 Pointer



## letsemwalk (Dec 24, 2015)

Grunted this nice 8 pointer in on the morning of 11/14.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Dec 25, 2015)

Came out really nice!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice one.  Good looking mount!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice buck! Great job on the skull!


----------

